# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Washington Wizards 12/4



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks [12-4] vs Washington Wizards [6-10]*
| Monday, December 4th, 2006 | Washington DC | Verizon Center | 6:00pm |
|* TV:* FSNSW / NBATV | *Radio:* ESPN 103.3 FM |

*Game Notes*
*Who's hot:* Josh Howard
The swingman hit 10 of 14 shots against Sacramento on Friday and has averaged 25 points over the last two games, sufficiently picking up the slack as Dirk Nowitzki recovered from an eye problem. ... Wizards center Etan Thomas is shooting over 69 percent for the season. ... Nowitzki has made all 21 of his free throws over the last three games. ... Devin Harris has shot 50 percent or better from the field in five of the last six games (30-of-50 overall).

*Who's not:* Gilbert Arenas
The Wizards guard is coming off a 3-of-11 shooting night in a blowout loss to Chicago and was just 9-of-25 from the field in the 27-point loss Washington suffered in Dallas on Nov. 21. Yes, he's capable of busting loose for 40 at any time. But if you contest his shots, he tends to get frustrated and shoot them anyway. ... Nowitzki had a rare off night Friday (4-of-15). Expect him to come back strong tonight. 

*Team Leaders*








|









*Key Injuries*
*Mavericks:* D.J. Mbenga (_left foot_) is questionable
*Wizards:* Darius Songaila (_back_) is out​


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Take note of the early start time today.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Take note of the early start time today.


I'm toast...this new schedule of mine makes it impossible to catch games live unless the DVR is set.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Has Songaila been out long?

I haven't noticed his absence much....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dallas is going for #13 tonight right?

If Dallas should get through this game with a "W," here is the schedule:

Tue 5 @ New Jersey (possibly #14)
Thu 7 Detroit (possibly #15)
Sat 9 Denver (possibly #16)
Mon 11 @ Utah (possibly #17)
Wed 13	L. A. Lakers (possibly #18)

Wow.... that looks like a pretty difficult stretch of games there, especially Denver, @Utah, and Lakers. Of course, I am not saying Nets and Pistons are gimme's because they are definitely going to the playoffs for the Eastern Conference.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The game against Detroit could probably be the end of the streak if we get passed Washington and New Jersey.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Streak? What streak?

It's like talking to the pitcher when he is in the midst of tossing a no hitter..... you just don't do it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Streak? What streak?
> 
> It's like talking to the pitcher when he is in the midst of tossing a no hitter..... you just don't do it.


Word out of camp Avery is that the team knows "nothing" of a streak...they're taking this thing one quarter at a time - like the News said, they are TAKING it. :lol:


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Has Songaila been out long?
> 
> I haven't noticed his absence much....


Songaila has been injured since this summer (world games) and probably will not play until January. Its hurting the Wizards because Eddie Jordan plays 6'7" Jarvis Hayes at backup PF and its killing the Wizards. Anyways Dallas will have a field day shooting wide open 3's, if they hit them at a decent clip (and even if they dont) the Mavs will win easy by double digits.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Big Mike said:


> Songaila has been injured since this summer (world games) and probably will not play until January. Its hurting the Wizards because Eddie Jordan plays 6'7" Jarvis Hayes at backup PF and its killing the Wizards. Anyways Dallas will have a field day shooting wide open 3's, if they hit them at a decent clip (and even if they dont) the Mavs will win easy by double digits.


I get the vibe that E.J. is wearing out his welcome up there....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The spread is 4 1/2 points and O/U is set at 204.

I would guess Dallas-4 1/2 and UNDER. Final score should be around 103-94.

My record thus far: 3-1 :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The spread is 4 1/2 points and O/U is set at 204.
> 
> I would guess Dallas-4 1/2 and UNDER.


Spot on. :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

11:51 Devin Harris missed Layup, Blocked by Etan Thomas (DAL)

ummm.... that's not a good start....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

11:05 Josh Howard missed 3-pt. Jump Shot (DAL)

hmmm....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

WAS	10:47	Antawn Jamison made Hook Shot
DAL	10:32	Dirk Nowitzki made Layup, Assist Devin Harris
WAS	10:20	Lost ball turnover on DeShawn Stevenson


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

DAL	10:12	Dirk Nowitzki missed Jump Shot
WAS	10:09	Defensive Rebound by Antawn Jamison
WAS	10:03	Caron Butler missed Jump Shot
WAS	9:59	Offensive Rebound by Etan Thomas
WAS	9:56	Lost ball turnover on Etan Thomas


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

DAL	9:44	Josh Howard missed Layup
DAL	9:37	Offensive Rebound by Josh Howard
DAL	9:36	Josh Howard made Tip-in
WAS	9:17	DeShawn Stevenson made Jump Shot (2 PTS), Assist Gilbert Arenas (1 AST)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

WAS	9:05	Shooting foul on Antawn Jamison
DAL	9:05	Erick Dampier made 1st of 2 Free Throws
DAL	9:05	Erick Dampier made 2nd of 2 Free Throws
WAS	8:57	Gilbert Arenas made Layup
DAL	8:58	Shooting foul on Devin Harris
WAS	8:58	Gilbert Arenas made Free Throw (3 PTS)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

WAS	8:43	Personal foul on DeShawn Stevenson
DAL	8:38	Erick Dampier made Slam Dunk, Assist Josh Howard
WAS	8:21	Gilbert Arenas made Jump Shot, Assist Antawn Jamison
WAS	8:08	Shooting foul on DeShawn Stevenson
DAL	8:08	Erick Dampier missed 1st of 2 Free Throws
DAL	8:08	Erick Dampier made 2nd of 2 Free Throws (5 PTS)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

WAS	7:54	Etan Thomas made Hook Shot
DAL	7:45	Josh Howard missed Jump Shot
WAS	7:43	Defensive Rebound by DeShawn Stevenson
WAS	7:38	Caron Butler made Jump Shot
DAL	7:22	Dirk Nowitzki made 3-pt. Jump Shot (5 PTS), Assist Josh Howard (2 AST)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

WAS	7:02	Gilbert Arenas missed 3-pt. Jump Shot
WAS	6:58	Offensive Rebound by Etan Thomas
DAL	7:01	Personal foul on Dirk Nowitzki
WAS	7:01	Etan Thomas missed 1st of 2 Free Throws
WAS	7:01	Etan Thomas missed 2nd of 2 Free Throws
WAS	7:01	Offensive Rebound by Caron Butler
WAS	6:49	Etan Thomas made Slam Dunk (4 PTS), Assist Gilbert Arenas (2 AST)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dallas is shooting a whopping 36% from the field, and they'll need to get their act together if they want to score 30+ in the 1st quarter.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dallas is also out rebounded 7-2


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

DAL	6:38	Dirk Nowitzki missed Layup
DAL	6:32	Offensive Rebound by Erick Dampier
DAL	6:31	Erick Dampier made Slam Dunk
WAS	6:10	Lost ball turnover on Gilbert Arenas, Stolen by Josh Howard
DAL	6:00	Jerry Stackhouse missed Jump Shot
WAS	5:56	Defensive Rebound by Gilbert Arenas
WAS	5:52	Gilbert Arenas made Finger-roll Layup (7 PTS)


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I gotta find a TV. :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

DAL	5:33	Devin Harris missed Layup, Blocked by Etan Thomas
WAS	5:27	Defensive Rebound by Caron Butler
WAS	5:25	DeShawn Stevenson made Driving layup, Assist Caron Butler
DAL	4:56	Travelling turnover on Josh Howard
WAS	4:51	Antawn Jamison made Layup (4 PTS), Assist Gilbert Arenas (3 AST)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I gotta find a TV. :sadbanana:


http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


That's about as good as it's going to get without a TV.

Dallas is down 10 points in 1st quarter


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Ugh. Didnt pAy cable bill. I hate the gametracker on the internet. Just not the same as actually watching the game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am not sure what happened to the defense, but that's a lot of points they are allowing.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dirk from well beyond the 3 pt line.

27-19 Wash


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Ugh. Didnt pAy cable bill. I hate the gametracker on the internet. Just not the same as actually watching the game.


I know....

but at least i know how many points each player's scoring.... :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

They are not slashing!!!!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Damp with 9 points already!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm running from the customer's waiting room (TV) to my computer on the parts counter (bbb.net) :wlift:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I'm running from the customer's waiting room (TV) to my computer on the parts counter (bbb.net) :wlift:


LOL...

At least you are getting some workout too!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Man, where's the D? :chill:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wizards
Stat	Total
Points	31
Field Goals	15-21, 71%
Free Throws	1-3, 33%
3-Pointers	0-1, 0%
Off. Rebounds	3
Def. Rebounds	9
Total Rebounds	12
Assists	10
Blocks	2
Fouls	3
Steals	1
Turnovers	3


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk with 10 points quick, thats good to see.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Man, where's the D? :chill:


I KNOW!

WAS is shooting 71% from the field!!!!!!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Let's see what Avery's got in the way of adjustments in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Dirk with 10 points quick, thats good to see.


but JET, Harris, and JHo are all off!!!! :rant: 

Maybe I need to :chill:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

DAL	10:12	Jerry Stackhouse made Fadeaway Jump Shot

Stack is 33% shooting with that shot.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

DAL	9:24	Jerry Stackhouse made Jump Shot (4 PTS)

Now he's up to 50%. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What's going on with the rebounding numbers? Dallas has 10 less rebounds than Washington!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

WAS	8:46	Brendan Haywood missed Free Throw
WAS	8:46	Offensive Rebound by Caron Butler
WAS	8:46	Caron Butler made Jump Shot

That's TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE. Where is DIOP?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Alright... who was that technical on?

I can't tell....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

D. Nowitzki*	10	2	2	1
E. Dampier*	9	2	0	0
J. Terry*	0	1	1	0
D. Diop	0	1	0	1
D. Harris*	0	0	1	1

That can't be right. Damp and Diop on the court at the same time? lol...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dallas down by 18 points....

I think they are better off if we don't have an active GT, so I am off....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ah man, we need to regroup.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What the heck's going on?? What a terrible way to end the streak....


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbdown:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

:gopray:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ahh man, let's hope we can take it in NJ


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Well...they're a resilient bunch, aren't they?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

It always sucks when big win streaks have to end. Now at least they can play free of win streak pressure.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Why can they not play the same way throughout the entire game? Starting 2nd half of 3rd quarter, they finally started playing good defense, and offense started coming together.... That's 18 minutes of good basketball out of 48 minutes! Yes, they crawled back from being down by 31 points, but WHY DIG A HOLE TO CLIMB OUT OF IN THE FIRST PLACE?

Geez.... if I am not mistaken, WAS led wire-to-wire. What a horrible horrible way to end a streak! It reminded me so much of the way they ended the long streak in Denver last year.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The spread is 4 1/2 points and O/U is set at 204.
> 
> I would guess Dallas-4 1/2 and UNDER. Final score should be around 103-94.
> 
> My record thus far: 3-1 :biggrin:


For the record, I was horribly wrong with the Dallas-4 1/2, but I got the UNDER by a point. 1-1 for the day and lost "juice" (imaginary of course).

My updated record is 4-2.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

At least we made a run in the fourth, but still a bad way to end a streak.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> What the heck's going on?? What a terrible way to end the streak....


I must disagree - I've seen some dominate teams lay an egg, and it actually can be passed off as an aberration to have that once-in-a-blue-moon flat game rather than going blow to blow with another team and getting beat.

If they had brought anything close to their A game, then I would be (more) concerned.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

> Dallas is going for #13 tonight right?
> 
> If Dallas should get through this game with a "W," here is the schedule:
> 
> ...


I blame the jinx of talking about the streak !

It was a great streak and we all knew it wouldn't last forever. I mean, my GT mojo only has so much power. I was glad to see that we never mailed it in, cause there were plenty of reasons for the guys to just give up. They stayed in it and fought back. Our D was pretty bad, but Washington was making EVERYTHING they tossed up and we were making nothing on the other end. 

Time to start another streak tonight. 

BTW. I effing HATE Bob Ortegal.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I blame the jinx of talking about the streak !
> 
> It was a great streak and we all knew it wouldn't last forever. I mean, my GT mojo only has so much power. I was glad to see that we never mailed it in, cause there were plenty of reasons for the guys to just give up. They stayed in it and fought back. Our D was pretty bad, but Washington was making EVERYTHING they tossed up and we were making nothing on the other end.
> 
> ...


I didn't mention "streak" anywhere in my post, did I?

:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Oh it was there...... somewhere....... I felt it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Oh it was there...... somewhere....... I felt it.


So.... YOU were streaking?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Most definitely, but that was last Saturday night down Main street. I had #13 painted on my back was wearing my Mavs hat while dribbling a basketball. It was quite the scene.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Most definitely, but that was last Saturday night down Main street. I had #13 painted on my back was wearing my Mavs hat while dribbling a basketball. It was quite the scene.


No Headband? LOL

Like my new avy? Remind you of something? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Headbands make me itch......

Reminds me that I want to click that QUIT button about 12 times a day.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Headbands make me itch......


You could probably wear the headband around your thigh or something.... but then Stern might fine you 7500 bucks for it.


----------

